# I want to have betta fish



## kiolva (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi guys! I like betta fishes and want to buy them. But I know nothing about them and care of them. Can you advice me good websites with this information?
Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, I would recommend getting a nice quality juvenile from a breeder...

Personally I would recommend a 10 gallon for 1 male OR a few females. Optionally you could setup a divide in there and keep two males. 

Make sure the tank is heated and has decent filtration.

Feeding should be varied, but healthy. Pellets, and mix up a bit too, like blood worms etc.

I'm sure Rose (Chicakdee) will come in too and fill you on in all the details too, she is the "betta expert" round these parts.

Good luck,
tim


----------



## kiolva (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks a lot, Tim. I really appreciate your help  Thank you again.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I have gotten a lot of information on bettas through my own experience and through knowing thousands of owners in the last few years from all parts of the world. If you have any questions or needs I can do my best to answer them and I also have a post here that gives a lot of generalized information from the things I have come up with in the times I have known and loved bettas.

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f52/few-observations-i-have-picked-up-1102.html

If this is confusing or needs to be added to or if you need to ask further questions, please do not hesitate to ask. While I do manage this forum part, there are others who can also contribute to the information and help with questions you may have. We all work together to help each other here.

But since we all love our fish, we want the best for them and I am so glad you have come here with the questions, it shows that you want that too.

Welcome and I do hope you will love it here.

Rose


----------



## kiolva (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you Rose for your warmth and help. I'm sure to ask you about advice  Thank you


----------

